# Où acheter l'apple tv 160Go (hors Apple Store) ?



## Regeneration (22 Août 2007)

Bonjour !

Je suis du genre impatient 
Savez-vous si des boutiques "physiques" sur Paris vendent l'Apple tv 160 Go ?
J'ai l'impression qu'elle n'est en vente que sur l'Apple store en ligne... mais je préfère vous poser la question au cas ou !

Merci de votre aide 

Regeneration


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2007)

Sur Paris, les FNAC Digitale et Les Halles ont un espace Apple qui se veut &#234;tre l'&#233;quivalent d'un AppleStore physique int&#233;gr&#233; au sein de la Fnac.

Il faudrait voir si les configurations th&#233;oriquement en vente uniquement sur l'AppleStore Web peuvent &#234;tre command&#233;es par leur interm&#233;diaire.


----------



## Regeneration (22 Août 2007)

Malheureusement, la fnac digitale ne la vend qu'en 40Go


----------

